# Hinge releases



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The easy answer is to just shoot your 3 finger with 2 fingers and judge for yourself.. Some say 2 finger releases are harder/less likely to manipulate. Some manipulate on purpose. Only you can decide what will work for you..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 2 finger Stan Deuce (great for fit) and have had the Stan MoreX (medium that felt too small, sold it). 2 finger hinges do put some stress on the index finger. They are no different than a 3 or 4 finger for manipulating. If anything they are faster, more surprising maybe. To me, only two fingers holding, the index finger gives quicker when relaxing the release hand.

Newer Stanislawski hinges, the MoreX, they seem different for size compared to years back. The Medium Deuce feels good. My same year MagMicro Trio in large feels too big. I had both the MoreX Blackjack and Onyx in medium that felt too small and now have a Jet Black in large that feels great. The Zenith Comfort 3 in medium feels good but lacks clearance for my middle finger. Sadly, 60X, new owner of Zenith, isn't going to produce the longer neck Comfort 3 Plus. 

Advantages would be a personal preference. If anything I'd change about any hinge would to be to have a more adjustable pulling post. I really have to pull with the index finger, have the Deuce rotated because the pulling post is too far from the thumb.
See first pic, see red arrow to pulling post/thumb (looped string pulling to hold the Deuce). And the a three finger comparison.

More; I once had a TRU Ball Gold 3 finger. After it busted my mouth twice, I sold it. The owner promptly cut it down to a 2 finger. We were at the 3D and I sold it to him on Saturday. He took it where ever he was staying and it cut down to a 2 finger. So Sunday comes and he shows me. And he shot great with it. After he told me once he got home he'd adjust the moon so it worked better for him! I hate moons...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have an HT3 (great hinge) and I shoot it with very little pressure on the ring finger. Most of my pressure goes on the middle and I yield the index to get the rotation.
I didn't like the 2 finger I tried because it felt like it wanted to rotate too quickly. Like I couldn't judge the rotation without my ring finger on there.

Grant


----------



## Dirt Mover (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I've been trying to shoot my ht3 with equal finger pressure and relax the fingers and wait for the shot to break. Sometimes it goes and sometimes it doesn't. &#55357;&#56832; Usually bout the time the pinky and thumb inch closer together it goes off. Just seems that sometimes it's not consistent. When I try and manipulate the release I still feel like I can punch it off and do sometimes. Less fingers may have less going on. And Sonny your right pulling post location could be better. The Hbx looks very adjustable on the pulling post and I've had my hands on one and they are very comfortable. You can wear yourself and your pocket out buying and trying all these different releases. But it's fun!!!!!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Are you shooting with the smooth or click side of the moon?
Yielding the whole hand is a method that produces very little rotation. 

Grant


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

From all accounts the HBX is a crossbreed, not a hinge. Out all this time and I've yet to see one in person.

Relaxing the hand is one thing, relaxing the fingers is another. IF helpful, relax and then pull through to let the fingers out. Well, something like that.


----------



## Dirt Mover (May 25, 2014)

I have been using both click and no click. I like the click because I relax to the click then then continue to shoot with some pull. I try not to pull too much because then my pin gets a lot of movement.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

It is really hard to beat a nice three finger hinge, in the end it seems to be a personal thing.

Right now to me you just need to not only have that commitment to the hinge but also a commitment to a method of firing it. There are a variety of methods and they all work so it isn't a do or die thing, it is more of a learn that one method correctly that is a proven one. Of all the methods I wish that I had committed to Yielding right from the beginning, I went a different direction and have invested years of shooting into it and it is still my primary method that I coach and use myself but the more I yield and see top pro shooters using it I just have a feeling that it is something a person can commit to and learn its little pressures and setup and tricks that allow it to be a really solid decision. 

I know it is a tough decision but make sure you do your research and go ahead and make it, once you are there we can discuss the little ins and outs of setup and transition and tying it altogether with aiming.


----------



## Dirt Mover (May 25, 2014)

I guess it comes down to trying the different methods whether 2,3, or 4 finger find what is comfortable and stick with it. I find myself changing the release methods often and I think it's keeping me from getting consistent with any one of them.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have shot a lot of different hinges and they all basically get the job done, for me right now I simply can't put down my large honey badger. When shooting smooth moon I like the honey badger and the scott backspin pretty much equally and the backspin was always my go to choice for competition but since converting over to the click moon the tru ball clicks are to me just so much better. The scott clicks are more of a ditch and your hook falls into the ditch and then you have do do a lot of effort to pull it out of the ditch, the tru ball clicks are a smooth moon that falls onto another smooth surface with a little more travel before it fires so it is a nice smooth amount of travel. In fact the tru ball hinges come with a standard click speed and you can get a faster click which I really really prefer. It is not a click fire stupid fast click and you can come to click safely and then apply a little more firing effort and the arrow is gone so it is a wonderful experience. 

As far as comfort, I had a medium honey badger and it was ok but I just felt like my fingers were so close together and then I traded it for a large honey badger and it slightly spreads your fingers a little and also the thumb peg location is a little farther away from the index finger which to me is a much better location. Overall the large hbc is more similar to a scott longhorn or backspin size release and the medium is a little smaller. I can say that most of the guys I shoot with that use the hbc are using the medium one so get your hands on one of each and make a choice.


----------

